# USER STATISTICS not displayed



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no chance to see _last visited_ date... any special reason?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Been like it for years, Web site Admin can't fix it. Works on Mobile Site apparently.
The way now is to search for members posts. 
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------

